# L-lysine and l-arginine



## Swhite1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay well I have potossium and the others plus magnesium but the mag seems to make my skin feel like it's on fire. Okay I have been off my klonopin for a week and it was because my doc lowered the dose from 60 to 30 due to putting me on ritalin. Now I have tried to strtch but I came up short and used all my klonopin. I baught at the store some lysine which I heard will make more potent klonopin....I didn't notice any difference but I noticed I wasn't craving it as much. Bare in mind that I have gabapentin but I am supposed to take 600 mg three times a day but, have been only taking 300 twice daily. Now if I hadn't of run into the problem of coming up short I probably wouldn't be typing this but, I find it weird that I have mad it a week without klonopin without trouble. Now does anybody here have any experience with lysine and arginine?:clap


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Ask your doctor.


----------

